# What is wrong with me?



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been experiencing different behaviour in the last week that I wouldn't normally do. My normal and studious temperament has completely changed. Every time I open my books to study, I get headaches and suffer from lack of concentration.It has bothered me completely. I seem to do repeated tasks over and over again, just to feel better.
When I have to study, I can't concentrate and the headaches come, I grab my Rubik's Cube and solve it over and over
again until my fingers hurt, or I want to throw the cube away from my hands. These actions really worry me.
Nothing that used to make me feel happy seem to work any more. I used to feel nice when I play music, read or use the computer. All of that only makes me worse. I am getting stranger by the moment. Can anybody help me out and tell me what is wrong?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

need more info
do you wear glasses? 
are you under any stress?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

take a nap


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I've been experiencing different behaviour in the last week that I wouldn't normally do. My normal and studious temperament has completely changed. Every time I open my books to study, I get headaches and suffer from lack of concentration.It has bothered me completely. I seem to do repeated tasks over and over again, just to feel better.
> When I have to study, I can't concentrate and the headaches come, I grab my Rubik's Cube and solve it over and over
> again until my fingers hurt, or I want to throw the cube away from my hands. These actions really worry me.
> Nothing that used to make me feel happy seem to work any more. I used to feel nice when I play music, read or use the computer. All of that only makes me worse. I am getting stranger by the moment. Can anybody help me out and tell me what is wrong?


As vinniebob asked, are you under a lot of stress? Are your studies wearing you out? Maybe you just need to take a break and walk away for a while. If you have a dog, take it for a walk around the block; take a warm bath and read a book, or maybe bake some cookies or a cake (by recipe or from scratch). I don't have patience for or interest in Rubik's Cubes, so that's great that you can just "solve it over and over," haha. Maybe you could get a Lego set and just mess around with the bricks. In any case, maybe all you need to do is step away from your studies and get some fresh air. And naps help, too, as Diligent Procrastinator said.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

@vinniebob
No, I don't wear glasses nor do I have any eyesight problem. Stress,nothing serious except preparing for my exams which are in 1 month and half.
@Diligent Procrastinator
I can't sleep. I slept 5 hours late today, after twisting and turning in my bed aggressively.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> @vinniebob
> No, I don't wear glasses nor do I have any eyesight problem. Stress,nothing serious except preparing for my exams which are in 1 month and half.
> @Diligent Procrastinator
> I can't sleep. I slept 5 hours late today, after twisting and turning in my bed aggressively.


Melatonin helps a ton with sleep (though it apparently lowers testosterone). I certainly don't recommend habitual use, since it can lead to dependency, but you might consider trying it now and then if you're having issues going to bed.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Melatonin helps a ton with sleep (though it apparently lowers testosterone). I certainly don't recommend habitual use, since it can lead to dependency, but you might consider trying it now and then if you're having issues going to bed.


some times poor eye sight can cause head aches when reading w/o glasses
being a NT myself I can attest to insomnia being a side effect of our types
is your mind racing at warp 10 before bed time

edit- I fucked up this response was meant [email protected] @TheEpicPolymath


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

You are probably very tired. If you study hard and don't get enough sleep it can have results after some time, including what you describe. Simple mechanical repeated tasks feel good because they don't require much thinking and they keep you awake, but they don't really help to solve the problem.

In my experience, the only thing that helped when it came to severe lack of concentration and headaches is a lot of rest. You'll probably have to plan your studying very carefully and leave enough time for sleep (unfortunately, it can be a lot of time if there's insomnia) and some time to do things you enjoy doing - it can really help a lot, but will take some time to take effect, just how the fatigue was building up over time.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

@TheEpicPolymath

are you worrying about your health so much that your body goes mad whenever you open a book? it could be just the fact that you're anxious when you open the book, that causes you to do that?
alternatively you could just be doing the same things way too much.. like what some others said, do something completely different for one day


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Nothing that used to make me feel happy seem to work any more. I used to feel nice when I play music, read or use the computer.


Do you think you are depressed?
It could be a vitamin deficiency- vitamin deficiencies can make people feel tired, unconcentrated and they can cause depression. 

It could be psychological, or maybe just brain chemistry. People who are genetically inclined to depression may become depressed for no apparent reason.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

You sound depressed. Maybe it's just from burn out or maybe it's because something has distracted you or just have lost a passion for what you do. It's hard to do anything if you've lost your purpose for it. You may be able to rationalize the reason you need to but have you been conflicted with doubts? If so deal with those first. Sometimes we have to regroup ourselve and reassure our direction before moving forward. Don't beat yourself up. It's a part of life.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm having repeated thoughts that just won't leave my head. No matter what I do, they don't go and they leave me in agony.
I can't even express my emotions by crying no matter how hard I try. My mind has been haunted with images of my foot getting stuck in an escalator and me bleeding to death. It's so bad I can almost feel my leg being dragged in.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Maybe light exercises and studying at the same time? I found that works for me.

I think you are depressed tbh. Maybe look into natural ways to combat it?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know what to do


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I need help. This whatever it is is interfering with my day to day acitivites.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I need help. This whatever it is is interfering with my day to day acitivites.


Then I would recommend you get it. Most colleges offer counseling, which can be very helpful for some. Give them a call; it's really quite painless, and you can stop anytime if you don't like it.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Then I would recommend you get it. Most colleges offer counseling, which can be very helpful for some. Give them a call; it's really quite painless, and you can stop anytime if you don't like it.


I'm not in college yet.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I'm not in college yet.


Oh, then I must be confusing you with someone else. Have you talked to your parents about this?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Oh, then I must be confusing you with someone else. Have you talked to your parents about this?


Well, they won't be coming back till Monday.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Well, they won't be coming back till Monday.


I would discuss your troubles with them when they get home. In the meantime though, try to find something intellectually stimulating to take your mind off your thoughts, or try to interact with friends more. Both can be quite helpful.


----------

